# just stopped clomid now no period?



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi

I was just wondering if anyone could advise me if they have had similar experience please.

We have been ttc baby no 2 for 5 years now. I was given Clomid for 12 cycles after losing weight to get my BMI in range ( I have thyroid problems & PCOS plus diabetes on insulin so this is no easy task, lol) and i was lucky enough to ovulate every cycle but unfortunately have had no viable pregnancy.

I was told I could have another 12 cycles of clomid but I have to have a break for at least 2 months and also need to get my BMI back in range.

I had a period after my last cycle of clomid so I know it didn't work but since that last period I've had nothing else.

I got a temp rise and OV symptoms about 2 weeks ago so I'm guessing I should be due any day now but I was just wondering if anyone has hit lucky after stopping clomid to fall pregnant naturally or am I just getting my hopes up?

I know it's not impossible but I guess it's not likely either. Would just like to hear some other stories please

Thanks
Louise


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Didn't want to read and run, I am also on clomid and still haven't conceived with it. There is always a chance naturally. I have the clear blue fertility monitor which does show up my peak ovulation days each month. This is well worth the buy. My lining of womb is thin and therefore it is going take time for me to conceive. Wish you luck xx


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for replying Hails

I'm off to the clinic this afternoon so hoping they will scan me or at least do some bloods so I know what's going on.

Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------

